# Car rental Ft Myers



## shagnut (Jun 15, 2012)

I have been trying for months to get a decent car rental rate at rsw but to no avail!! I've checked all the websites including hotwire, orbitz and tried bidding on Priceline. I've gone all the way to $18 and still haven't gotten a thing!! Other places are much cheaper.  If anyone has a link or a code or something I'd really appreciate it. I will need it from July 14th to the 21st.  Maybe they'll go down the closer to the time?   Help Shaggy


----------



## bdh (Jun 15, 2012)

shagnut said:


> If anyone has a link or a code or something I'd really appreciate it.



Have heard lots of folks have had success with Budget's BCD code of V084800.


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 16, 2012)

call Sensible Car and see what they can do for you.  We use them every year for our Sanibel trip.  

17284 San Carlos Blvd # 103  Fort Myers Beach, FL 33931

(239) 433-9830


----------



## lweverett (Jun 16, 2012)

Got a real low rate from II Travel for a Hertz car in Palm Beach for Sept.


----------



## shagnut (Jun 16, 2012)

The Budget Code didn't work? & I have a call into Sensible Car Rental. I called around 5 and haven't heard back but will keep trying.   shaggy


----------



## bdh (Jun 17, 2012)

shagnut said:


> The Budget Code didn't work?



Not sure what size car you're looking for, but I just experimented with the BCD code and it took $32 to $63 off at weekly rental (savings varied based on car size).


----------



## shagnut (Jun 17, 2012)

Don't know why I can't do the Budget code. I'm still waiting for Sensible to call me. I'll give them to lunch tomorrow and then call them again. Would it help if I gave them you're name?  Thanks, Shaggy


----------



## Bwolf (Jun 18, 2012)

Shaggy: It is unusual for them not to return a call.  Here's the email:  info@sensiblecarrentalfla.com

I'd suggest you call back and send an email.  

Perhaps ownership has changed?


----------

